# Big (to me) Flounder from Wahoos Stadium



## FLGCfishing (Sep 8, 2016)

Not sure if this goes under Inshore or Piers/Bridges, but I caught an 18.5" Flounder on a live finger mullet using my sons fishing rod yesterday at the Blue Wahoos Stadium. It helped ease my mood after something snatched my rod (Brand new Penn Squadron rod with Shimano Sedona 4000) over the railing and swam off with it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That rod is not far from where it hit the water. Maybe 20 ft.


----------



## FLGCfishing (Sep 8, 2016)

i tried throwing my cast net all around and throwing out a 3oz weight with a big hook and dragging the bottom to try and find it, i flew off at the outside corner where the walk out is at the ballpark


----------



## FLGCfishing (Sep 8, 2016)

i would be extremely grateful if someone was to return it to me if they happened to find it, its not a super expensive setup, but my kids gave it to me for a fathers day gift


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey bud i was fishing the wahoos stadium today and caught your rod and reel my #is 850 698 0639 give me a call and we can hook up so i can get you your combo back . I soaked it in fresh water and it works good but probably needs to be gone through


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh sorry my name is shay so holler at me


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job man. Karma is good.....hope he gets back on and yall get together.


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks guys . Ive gotta 2 year old that loves fishing with me so i know about getiing gifts from the youngin if yall here from him tell him to call me i just changed jobs from sherman cove to palafox pier marina so im on vacation till monday


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Swampass said:


> Hey bud i was fishing the wahoos stadium today and caught your rod and reel my #is 850 698 0639 give me a call and we can hook up so i can get you your combo back . I soaked it in fresh water and it works good but probably needs to be gone through


You sir, are a good man. That's just awesome to see people being good to each other. To the OP, congrats on getting your rig back!


----------



## FLGCfishing (Sep 8, 2016)

I wanna thank everybody for all the help and good vibes, i cant possibly tell you what this means to me! Thanks again everybody


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

FLGCfishing said:


> I wanna thank everybody for all the help and good vibes, i cant possibly tell you what this means to me! Thanks again everybody




That will make some great future stories about the "One that got away, but came back to fish another day".........

When you go back, attach a leash on it and loosen the drag a little....
Thanks for the good deed...:notworthy:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I lost one in the Pass when I fell over in the boat. I caught it the next weekend. The hook of my new one must have caught the line of the old one. When I reeled it up they where hook to hook.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Snagged Line said:


> That will make some great future stories about the "One that got away, but came back to fish another day".........
> 
> When you go back, attach a leash on it and loosen the drag a little....
> Thanks for the good deed...:notworthy:


Good point. Rod leashes are actually not expensive and would be easy enough to clip it into a rod holder or walkway railing.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

FLGC, shoot me a PM and Ill get you a leash and attachment point, pro bono, for your boy and yourself.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Kenton said:


> FLGC, shoot me a PM and Ill get you a leash and attachment point, pro bono, for your boy and yourself.


You keep posting pics of Darcizzle, you gonna make Kim come back...


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good for you


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Swampass said:


> Hey bud i was fishing the wahoos stadium today and caught your rod and reel my #is 850 698 0639 give me a call and we can hook up so i can get you your combo back . I soaked it in fresh water and it works good but probably needs to be gone through


Glad to hear you caught something Shay, I knew you could do it!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Do you have a leash for her too? Or is it the other way around..


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Do you have a leash for her too? Or is it the other way around..


Ha! I wish. She was just nice enough to do a photo shoot for me with my leashes. Her and her husband are great people


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Ahem, back to the fishing. I used to fish back there when it was the Trillium Property, with a rusty iron seawall, rabbits everywhere, trash aplenty due the very unhealthy population of homeless that camped out just west of there..but man, it was good fishing. 

My secret spot at the time, along with a few of my fellow local black fishermen. Great guys! Big flounder, spanish, specs, reds, sheepshead in the spring, and the occasional line stripper.


----------

